# The Telling Book



## Ghân-buri-Rob (Sep 1, 2022)

A welcome to everyone!

In an attempt to honour the Great J.R.R. Tolkien (not to imitate him!), I have embarked on a journey to write down the history of the Drughu, for the knowledge of them is very poor. As of now this will be an ongoing process until finished, just for fun!

If you have any idea(s) that could be added? Feel free to participate and mail me! 

Greetings
Ghân-buri-Rob


----------



## Ent (Sep 1, 2022)

_The Complete Tolkien Companion_ has a nice summary of what little we know about them... 
Writing such a history sounds exceptionally fun, and I would love to read what you come up with.

Interesting to include would be how they found the grass for their grass about their waist given their living 'in the forest', how they maintained those skirts, how they preserved them, how long they lasted, etc.

Also there is some evidence they lived among the people of Haleth in Brethil in the First Age - how did that impact the life style of those that lived among the them? Their manner of dress, their eating habits, etc.?

By the way, as an additive, what WERE their eating habits through the ages and how were those similar/different?

This work excites me.


----------



## Ent (Sep 1, 2022)

Well-aged Enting said:


> _The Complete Tolkien Companion_ has a nice summary of what little we know about them...
> Writing such a history sounds exceptionally fun, and I would love to read what you come up with.
> 
> Interesting to include would be how they found the grass for their grass about their waist given their living 'in the forest', how they maintained those skirts, how they preserved them, how long they lasted, etc.
> ...



p.s. - I could not "mail you" as requested, as I do not know your address, or even which forest you currently make your home in.


----------



## Ent (Sep 1, 2022)

I guess one other thing that excites me to know is, since the Ents used to be 'everywhere' when there was 'one vast forest', and since it seems the Drughu always lived in the forests in one place or another, did the Ents and Drughu have an acquaintance of any kind?

We do not have the full story of all the peoples the Ents knew, when Treebeard starts to recite it... we just know that as he ponders it he can't find the hobbits in it anywhere.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Cool idea to write them down! I love the picture of cover, @Ghân-buri-Rob !


----------



## Ghân-buri-Rob (Sep 1, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Cool idea to write them down! I love the picture of cover, @Ghân-buri-Rob !


Much thank you! 👍


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Sep 1, 2022)

Of course!


----------



## Ghân-buri-Rob (Sep 5, 2022)

With the ending of the summer vacation I have more time to spend on the history of the Drughu!

Following is the beginning of the book! Hope you like it and as always: if you have ideas etc.? please contact me! 

This be me btw ...


----------



## Ent (Sep 5, 2022)

@_Ghân-buri-Rob - Please sir._

You should really put your grass on..! 😁


----------



## Tuor Cassidy (Sep 5, 2022)

The Drughu, forgive me if this has been mentioned, but they are also known as the Druedain, which is Sindarin for “wild men of Ered Nimrais” which is also near or part of Brethil, where the people of Haleth once resided. The Druedain have some very mysterious magic!


----------



## Ghân-buri-Rob (Sep 6, 2022)

Tuor Cassidy said:


> The Drughu, forgive me if this has been mentioned, but they are also known as the Druedain, which is Sindarin for “wild men of Ered Nimrais” which is also near or part of Brethil, where the people of Haleth once resided. The Druedain have some very mysterious magic!


Just down to earth common sense 

Ans this is the well known Ghân-buri-Ghân !


----------



## Tuor Cassidy (Sep 6, 2022)

Have you read The Faithful
Stone, a short story within Unfinished Tales?

Very cool story of one particular Drughu and some of the powers they had, or forces they had access to!


----------



## Ent (Sep 6, 2022)

Tuor Cassidy said:


> Have you read The Faithful
> Stone, a short story within Unfinished Tales?
> 
> Very cool story of one particular Drughu and some of the powers they had, or forces they had access to!



And much information about the Drughu most likely not found anywhere else - a whole chapter of some 17-18 pages devoted to them.


----------

